# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.12.13.0 Update Released l Samsung SPD Add

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool_2022.12.13.0 Update Released (13/12/2022)* * Samsung Added*  - Test-Point Connect Factory Reset | Erase FRP
- Samsung A03 SM-035F [Spreadtrum]
- Samsung A03 Core SM-032F [Spreadtrum]
- Samsung Galaxy A04e SM-A042F (MediaTek]
- Updated photos Test-point For UnlockTool  *APPLE* - Big Update Ramdisk iPhone X ios 16.1.x ( Bypass Hello | Restore Backup | Read HW Info)
- iPhone10,3-d22ap
- iPhone10,6-d221ap
- Added Pwndfu gaster for windows 32 bit
- Auto fix driver Pwndfu
- File Ramdisk New 2022-12-11  *Added Some Models For Brands* - Factory Reset | Erase FRP
- Alcatel 1 OT-5033G
- Alcatel 1T 9309X
- Alcatel Axel 5004R
- Alcatel 1 / TCL 5033M
- Itel A49 A661L
- Hisense E60 Lite HLTE235E_12  *Oppo | Realme Support Qualcomm 855/855 Plus (Tested)* - Factory reset | erase frp
- Realme X3 [RMX2081 | RMX2083]
- Realme X2 Pro [RMX1931]
- Realme X3 SuperZoom [RMX2086]
- Oppo Reno Ace [PCLM1 | PCLT10]
- Oppo Reno 5G [CPH1921]
- Oppo Reno 10X Zoom [PCCM00 | PCCT00 | CPH1919]  *TestPoint Added New* - Vivo Y12 | Y15 PD1901BF
- Vivo Y15A PD2140F
- Vivo Y20G PD2066F
- Vivo Y21 PD2139F
- Vivo Y21A V2149
- Vivo Y30 PD1987F - Vivo Y52 5G PD2069F    *Video UnlockTool*  Video Xiaomi Qualcomm Sideload Disable Micloud Video Xiaomi Erase FRP With Sideload   *All functions UnlockTool video tutorial*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *LINK DOWNLOAD TOOL* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

